# kindle 8.9 2nd edition not charging



## DLMonson (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a 2nd gen. 8.9 that will not charge after having run the battery way down. Is there anything that can be done?
I have tried the suggestions on the Amazon web site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

common things to try:

use a different outlet
use a different wire
use a different plug

If none of these work, it likely means that the charging port has failed somehow. I'm guessing it's out of warranty so you can't ask Amazon for a replacement -- at the same time, you wouldn't be voiding any warranty by trying to fix it yourself or finding someone else to do it for you. For example, it might just be the battery's gone and replacing the battery would solve the problem. It's really up to you how much trouble/expense you want to go to to try to fix it. You might be better served to just buy a new tablet, whether a Fire or something else.

If you've not _called_ Amazon, that's worth a try. The kindle customer service people might have some other suggestions. At the least, they have been known to offer discounts on the purchase of a new device if you're willing to return the non-functioning one -- at least with Kindles. I have no personal knowledge of how they deal with Fires that have gone bad.

Good luck!

And Welcome to Kboard.


----------

